# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Terminologjia kompjuterike në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë

## andrida

Përshëndetje të gjithë anëtarëve dhe moderatorëve. 
Meqë secili prej nesh ka një përvojë të madhe në përdorimin e pajisjeve teknologjike, është ndeshur me terminologjinë që i përket kësaj fushe. Po ashtu, fjalorët e botuar këto kohë për terminologjinë kompjuterike kanë ndihmuar në standardizimin dhe njësimin e kësaj terminologjie.
Do të më ndihmonit shumë, anëtarë nga Kosova dhe Shqipëria, duke dhënë raste kur këto terma përdoren ndryshe në Kosovë e ndryshe në Shqipëri.
Ju falënderoj paraprakisht. :buzeqeshje:

----------

